# 03 Prairie 650 Time Lapse Plowing Video



## jmbones (Jun 17, 2009)

Time lapse video from the latest snow on 1-21-2012. About 7".


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

looks like you need some drown pressure on ur plow


----------



## jmbones (Jun 17, 2009)

Why... ? I don't think so... works fine for a gravel road. I don't want it digging down anymore, I don't even let it go down all the way. With the power pivot on there, it has enough of its own weight to scrape down to the surface if I want it to..


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

That's a cool video. Looks like it does a good job on gravel.


----------



## jmbones (Jun 17, 2009)

Here it is a little slower:


----------



## irv (Oct 20, 2010)

my heads spinning, make it stop! wish mine worked that fast--irv


----------

